# Underrated Nashbar frame



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Newly built training bike,,all components from ebay market and garage parts left over,,Im surprised I can able to build and tune a bike..


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Italianrider76 said:


> Nice job!


Thanks bro..


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice. How much did you spend total?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

all components were used from ebay,including the wheelset,the sram s40 is not included I usually switch it for flat ride,,I spent total of $450 but a million worth of time watching ebay bids,,lol




Tri Slow Poke said:


> Very nice. How much did you spend total?


----------



## stec06 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm doing the exact same thing right now, but with the Nashbar alu/carbon frame...in the process of grabbing SRAM bits on eBay and Craigslist for the next month or two. Thanks for posting pics!

Question: What fork and headset are you using?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

its a bontrager light but any standard 1 1/8 steerer will work,,dont buy tapered fork..good luck
:thumbsup:


stec06 said:


> I'm doing the exact same thing right now, but with the Nashbar alu/carbon frame ...in the process of grabbing SRAM bits on eBay and Craigslist for the next month or two. Thanks for posting pics!
> 
> Question: What fork and headset are you using?


----------



## stec06 (Jan 5, 2012)

I like the way it matches the frame...is the alu integrated frame the same pearl/white as the alu/carbon? It'd be great to find white components that come close to matching...otherwise, mine will probably end up looking like a "storm trooper" build.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

All white fork looks cool,,then the rest components and wheels are all black,,great built


----------



## stec06 (Jan 5, 2012)

The Cannondale Synapse in white matches this frame almost perfectly...very happy with how it looks!


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow,,looks great,,you'll love how this bike ride for sure..enjoy..


----------



## stec06 (Jan 5, 2012)

All finished up:


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

wow,,looks nice,,loved that parallel top tube classic look,,


----------



## moonstation2000 (Sep 5, 2008)

Question for you guys: how much do the finished bikes weigh?

Btw, they look good!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Three months later.....I am interested in one of those frames - how does it ride?


----------



## stec06 (Jan 5, 2012)

No complaints so far (other than my SRAM bottom bracket creaking). I really don't have much to compare this frame with, other than my old steel Bianchi. I can't tell if there's an appreciable difference between the two. 

I think it looks sharp with the carbon stays and white fork from Cannondale. A lot of people wonder what kind of frame it is...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd say if it matches up well with your Bianchi, then it's a darn good frame. Looks very nice.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

gang,,I need your opinion,,I have options below that ill use as basis for my decision making..thanks a lot.

1.White seat post with white cockpits with matching black saddle with black tape.
2.Black post with black cockpits with matching white saddle and white tape


----------

